# Event Viewer Question (Windows 10)



## Phantom Flower

Hello, I just had a few questions about Event Viewer. To start off, no, currently nothing is wrong with the operation of the computer, however, this is my third one of this particular computer.

1. So I get this stupid critical error in event viewer...

- System 

- Provider 

[ Name] AESMService 
[ Guid] {CE6E83D3-A7D9-4A91-96E0-E018AD574610} 

EventID 108 

Version 0 

Level 1 

Task 0 

Opcode 0 

Keywords 0x8000000000000000 

- TimeCreated 

[ SystemTime] 2017-01-31T20:47:18.761185700Z 

EventRecordID 7 

Correlation 

- Execution 

[ ProcessID] 1752 
[ ThreadID] 1688 

Channel SGX/Admin 

Computer DESKTOP-16B430V 

- Security 

[ UserID] S-1-5-18 


- EventData 

attrUnicodeString SGX is Disabled at AESM Service startup 

I know this has something to do with the intel processor, something for devs? Not sure, just wondering how I can prevent this from creating logs.

2. The last one is just a kernel event tracer, how can I add more storage for these??

3. I lied, just one more, as this has happened across both previous computers, I do not really know any information regarding this?
- System 

- Provider 

[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM 
[ Guid] {1B562E86-B7AA-4131-BADC-B6F3A001407E} 
[ EventSourceName] DCOM 

- EventID 10010 

[ Qualifiers] 0 

Version 0 

Level 2 

Task 0 

Opcode 0 

Keywords 0x8080000000000000 

- TimeCreated 

[ SystemTime] 2017-01-31T20:47:19.706687300Z 

EventRecordID 2310 

Correlation 

- Execution 

[ ProcessID] 924 
[ ThreadID] 984 

Channel System 

Computer DESKTOP-16B430V 

- Security 

[ UserID] S-1-5-18 


- EventData 

param1 {B91D5831-B1BD-4608-8198-D72E155020F7} 

I hope this is the correct spot to post this, and if more information is needed, please feel free to ask. Trying to resolve these, mostly for personal experience/knowledge. Thank you in advance for all of your help I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## NHWShop

Surprise, Surprise!

I have the exact same problem as best as I can tell and there just doesn't appear to be any solutions forthcoming anywhere on the net hence my registering here to support Phantom Flower.

From the top, the Event Viewer Error is listed as *CRITICAL*:



Code:


Event 108, AESMService

AESMService: SGX is Disabled at AESM Service startup

- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="AESMService" Guid="{CE6E83D3-A7D9-4A91-96E0-E018AD574610}" /> 
  <EventID>108</EventID> 
  <Version>0</Version> 
  <Level>1</Level> 
  <Task>0</Task> 
  <Opcode>0</Opcode> 
  <Keywords>0x8000000000000000</Keywords> 
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="2017-04-02T02:33:05.760076800Z" /> 
  <EventRecordID>23</EventRecordID> 
  <Correlation /> 
  <Execution ProcessID="13268" ThreadID="7544" /> 
  <Channel>SGX/Admin</Channel> 
  <Computer>DESKTOP-1BQHO1P</Computer> 
  <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" /> 
  </System>
- <EventData>
  <Data Name="attrUnicodeString">SGX is Disabled at AESM Service startup</Data> 
  </EventData>
  </Event>

and:



Code:


- System 

  - Provider 

   [ Name]  AESMService 
   [ Guid]  {CE6E83D3-A7D9-4A91-96E0-E018AD574610} 
 
   EventID 108 
 
   Version 0 
 
   Level 1 
 
   Task 0 
 
   Opcode 0 
 
   Keywords 0x8000000000000000 
 
  - TimeCreated 

   [ SystemTime]  2017-04-02T02:33:05.760076800Z 
 
   EventRecordID 23 
 
   Correlation 
 
  - Execution 

   [ ProcessID]  13268 
   [ ThreadID]  7544 
 
   Channel SGX/Admin 
 
   Computer DESKTOP-1BQHO1P 
 
  - Security 

   [ UserID]  S-1-5-18 
 

- EventData 

  attrUnicodeString SGX is Disabled at AESM Service startup

I am hopeful that this 'TechSupport Forum' will be able to give this critical error some thought and come up with a solution or reason for the event and Why is it critical?

Many thanks from Down Under. :hide:


----------



## spunk.funk

What is aesm_service.exe?
you can uninstall the *Intel® SGX Application Enclave Services Manager*


----------



## NHWShop

Thank you @spunk.funk for your observation and for sharing your knowledge on this issue.

I often resort to the "Remove It" tool when I just can't get any sense out of the manufacturer or where it is driving me crazy. Your URL took me to 'freefixer' who also had no reasons for the issue and I note that the majority of people who complained about the "Intel® SGX Application Enclave Services Manager" also removed it.

For the time being I too will do this but I really would like Intel to come to the party with some feedback from their end. Afterall they are the ones who sell the gear.

If removing it doesn't fix the issue, I will report back. Again many thanks @spunk.funk :thumb:


----------

